# Senior Discounts



## SeaSparkle

This was on my newsfeed at FB & I thought I'd share here.
I'm not sure how true it is, but it's worth asking anyway if you visit any of these places 


~*~*~*~*~*~
Keep this list and send a copy to your senior friends and relatives.
 As I was waiting in line behind an older gentleman at Wendy's recently, I heard him ask for his senior discount. The girl at the register apologized and charged him less. When I asked the man what the discount was, he told me that seniors over age 55 ...get 10% off everything on the menu, every day.
 Being of 'that' age myself, I figured I might as well ask for the discount too.
 This incident prompted me to do some research, and I came across a list of restaurants, supermarkets, department stores, travel deals and other types of offers giving various discounts with different age requirements. I was actually surprised to see how many there are and howsome of them start at the young age of 50 .
 This list may not only be useful for you, but for your friends and family too.
 Dunkin Donuts gives free coffee to people over 55 .
 If you're paying for a cup every day, you might want to start getting it for FREE.

 YOU must ASK for your discount 

 RESTAURANTS:
 Applebee's: 15% off with Golden Apple Card (60+)
 Arby's: 10% off ( 55 +)
 Ben & Jerry's: 10% off (60+)
 Bennigan's: discount varies by location (60+)
 Bob's Big Boy: discount varies by location (60+)
 Boston Market: 10% off (65+)
 Burger King: 10% off (60+)
 Chick-Fil-A: 10% off or free small drink or coffee ( 55+)
 Chili's: 10% off ( 55+)
 CiCi's Pizza: 10% off (60+)
 Denny's: 10% off, 20% off for AARP members ( 55 +)
 Dunkin' Donuts: 10% off or free coffee ( 55+)
 Einstein's Bagels: 10% off baker's dozen of bagels (60+)
 Fuddrucker's: 10% off any senior platter ( 55+)
 Gatti's Pizza: 10% off (60+)
 Golden Corral: 10% off (60+)
 Hardee's: $0.33 beverages everyday (65+)
 IHOP: 10% off ( 55+)
 Jack in the Box: up to 20% off ( 55+)
 KFC: free small drink with any meal ( 55+)
 Krispy Kreme: 10% off ( 50+)
 Long John Silver's: various discounts at locations ( 55+)
 McDonald's: discounts on coffee everyday ( 55+)
 Mrs. Fields: 10% off at participating locations (60+)
 Shoney's: 10% off
 Sonic: 10% off or free beverage (60+)
 Steak 'n Shake: 10% off every Monday & Tuesday ( 50+)
 Subway: 10% off (60+)
 Sweet Tomatoes: 10% off (62+)
 Taco Bell : 5% off; free beverages for seniors (65+)
 TCBY: 10% off ( 55+)
 Tea Room Cafe: 10% off ( 50+)
 Village Inn: 10% off (60+)
 Waffle House: 10% off every Monday (60+)
 Wendy's: 10% off ( 55 +)
 Whataburger: 10% off (62+)
 White Castle: 10% off (62+) This is for me ... if I ever see one again.

 RETAIL & APPAREL :
 Banana Republic: 30% off ( 50 +)
 Bealls: 20% off first Tuesday of each month ( 50 +)
 Belk's: 15% off first Tuesday of every month ( 55 +)
 Big Lots: 30% off
 Bon-Ton Department Stores: 15% off on senior discount days ( 55 +)
 C.J. Banks: 10% off every Wednesday (50+)
 Clarks : 10% off (62+)
 Dress Barn: 20% off ( 55+)
 Goodwill: 10% off one day a week (date varies by location)
 Hallmark: 10% off one day a week (date varies by location)
 Kmart: 40% off (Wednesdays only) ( 50+)
 Kohl's: 15% off (60+)Modell's Sporting Goods: 30% off
 Rite Aid: 10% off on Tuesdays & 10% off prescriptions
 Ross Stores: 10% off every Tuesday ( 55+)
 The Salvation Army Thrift Stores: up to 50% off ( 55+)
 Stein Mart: 20% off red dot/clearance items first Monday of every month ( 55 +)

 GROCERY :
 Albertson's: 10% off first Wednesday of each month ( 55 +)
 American Discount Stores: 10% off every Monday ( 50 +)
 Compare Foods Supermarket: 10% off every Wednesday (60+)
 DeCicco Family Markets: 5% off every Wednesday (60+)
 Food Lion: 60% off every Monday (60+)
 Fry's Supermarket: free Fry's VIP Club Membership & 10% off every Monday ( 55 +)
 Great Valu Food Store: 5% off every Tuesday (60+)
 Gristedes Supermarket: 10% off every Tuesday (60+)
 Harris Teeter: 5% off every Tuesday (60+)
 Hy-Vee: 5% off one day a week (date varies by location)
 Kroger: 10% off (date varies by location)
 Morton Williams Supermarket: 5% off every Tuesday (60+)
 The Plant Shed: 10% off every Tuesday ( 50 +)
 Publix: 15% off every Wednesday ( 55 +)
 Rogers Marketplace: 5% off every Thursday (60+)
 Uncle Guiseppe's Marketplace: 15% off (62+)

 TRAVEL :
 Airlines:
 Alaska Airlines: 50% off (65+)
 American Airlines: various discounts for 50% off non-peak periods (Tuesdays - Thursdays) (62+)and up (call before booking for discount)
 Continental Airlines: no initiation fee for Continental Presidents Club & special fares for select destinations
 Southwest Airlines: various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
 United Airlines: various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
 U.S. Airways: various discounts for ages 65 and up (call before booking for discount)
 Rail:
 Amtrak: 15% off (62+)
 Bus:
 Greyhound: 15% off (62+)
 Trailways Transportation System: various discounts for ages 50+

 Car Rental:
 Alamo Car Rental: up to 25% off for AARP members
 Avis: up to 25% off for AARP members
 Budget Rental Cars: 40% off; up to 50% off for AARP members ( 50+)
 Dollar Rent-A-Car: 10% off ( 50+) Enterprise Rent-A-Car: 5% off for AARP members Hertz: up to 25% off for AARP members
 National Rent-A-Car: up to 30% off for AARP members

 Overnight Accommodations:
 Holiday Inn: 20-40% off depending on location (62+)
 Best Western: 40% off (55+)
 Cambria Suites: 20%-30% off (60+)
 Waldorf Astoria - NYC $5,000 off nightly rate for Presidential Suite (55 +)
 Clarion Motels: 20%-30% off (60+)
 Comfort Inn: 20%-30% off (60+)
 Comfort Suites: 20%-30% off (60+)
 Econo Lodge: 40% off (60+)
 Hampton Inns & Suites: 40% off when booked 72 hours in advance
 Hyatt Hotels: 25%-50% off (62+)
 InterContinental Hotels Group: various discounts at all hotels (65+)
 Mainstay Suites: 10% off with Mature Traveler's Discount (50+); 20%-30% off (60+)
 Marriott Hotels: 25% off (62+)
 Motel 6: Stay Free Sunday nights (60+)
 Myrtle Beach Resort: 30% off ( 55 +)
 Quality Inn: 40%-50% off (60+)
 Rodeway Inn: 20%-30% off (60+)
 Sleep Inn: 40% off (60+)

 ACTIVITIES & ENTERTAINMENT ;:
 AMC Theaters: up to 30% off ( 55 +)
 Bally Total Fitness: $100 off memberships (62+)
 Busch Gardens Tampa, FL: $13 off one-day tickets ( 50 +)
 Carmike Cinemas: 35% off (65+)
 Cinemark/Century Theaters: up to 35% off
 Massage Envy - NYC 20% off all "Happy Endings" (62 +)
 U.S. National Parks: $10 lifetime pass; 50% off additional services including camping (62+)
 Regal Cinemas: 50% off Ripley's Believe it or Not: @ off one-day ticket ( 55 +)
 SeaWorld, Orlando , FL : $3 off one-day tickets ( 50 +)

 CELL PHONE DISCOUNTS :
 AT&T: Special Senior Nation 200 Plan $19.99/month (65+)
 Jitterbug: $10/month cell phone service ( 50 +)
 Verizon Wireless: Verizon Nationwide 65 Plus Plan $29.99/month (65+).

 MISCELLANEOUS:
 Great Clips: $8 off hair cuts (60+)
 Supercuts: $8 off haircuts (60+)

 NOW, go out there and claim your discounts - - - - and remember ----

 YOU must ASK for your discount ---- no ask, no discount.


----------



## JustBonee

From experience I do know that a lot of those stores have weekly discounts.  
And I also know on cell phone service from Jitterbug there is no such discount.  So I guess it pays to ask on all of this stuff.

What I want to know is where is the discount for seniors on Internet service?   Something I've been looking for..  
You can get basic Internet service with some major providers* if *you are a Senior *and* have a  school-age child living with you getting free school lunches.  ???
Now, unless you are a grandparent raising a grandchild and in the poverty range, that doesn't work for most.  I know, that's why they make it that way!   AT&T and others will fix you up for $10 a month if that's the case.


----------



## SifuPhil

Wow - that's quite a list.

I've never yet been offered, received nor asked for a senior discount, but that one item on your list has made me change my mind.



			
				SeaSparkle said:
			
		

> Dunkin Donuts gives free coffee to people over 55 .



I wonder if there is a limit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






And THIS ....



> Massage Envy - NYC 20% off all "Happy Endings" (62 +)



... is just wrong on SO many levels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just checked Best Western's site, and they offer a 10% discount for 55+, not 40%. Bummer.

Thank you for the list, SeaSparkle!


----------



## TICA

That is quite the list!!  I wonder if the companies listed that also do business in Canada offer the same discounts here?   We have a lumber/hardware chain called Rona (not sure if they are in the US or not) that give 8% discount if you are over 55.   I go there all of the time for my projects.   Considering our combined Federal and Provincial tax equals 15%, the discount helps pay some of that.  I'll have to get more proactive on searching out discounts.


----------



## That Guy

Was getting car washed once and while paying noticed sign announcing senior discount.  I was so proud to actually qualify I saved the receipt, enlarged it and posted it on the wall of my office.  It was my official welcome to the senior class...


----------



## MercyL

Do businesses sometimes end their senior discount programs?

I ask because I just made the reservation for our annual vacation, and usual place the request for a senior discount when making the reservation.

This time, I did not see anything allowing this request.

I really hope we still get the discount, but can tough economic times make these discounts hazardous for businesses?


----------



## SifuPhil

Here's an interesting and controversial take on *why seniors should NOT get discounts.*

Bring your torches and pitchforks. 

Mercy, I don't have any hard facts to back this up but I would imagine that senior discounts might be one of the _first_ programs to go when a business decides to start cutting back. It would of course also depend upon what the customer demographic is.


----------



## FishWisher

This seemed too good to be true (and according to one source, sure enough!):
(But I do get my "senior coffee" at Mickey D's regularly.)

May 27, 2013 8:40 pm
*I saw a web site the other day. That said seniors 50+ get 40% off at K-Mart on Wednesday’s If they ask. Is this true?*



May 28, 20139:24am
Hi mamaflower35146. Welcome to the MyKmart Community and thanks for sharing your question here!
Kmart does not currently have a Senior Discount day on Wednesday or any day. Do you take advantage of other Senior Discount Programs? What programs are you particularly impressed with?
Hope this helps! Thanks again for taking the time to reach out.


----------



## JustBonee

Not surprised about K-Mart.   Aren't K-mart stores folding all over the country?  I believe they are part of Sears these days,  and they are trying to just stay afloat and stay in business.


----------



## Pappy

Dunkin is only giving discount on their small coffee these days and MickyD just started dollar coffee to everyone. This is in FL so could be different elsewhere.


----------



## That Guy

If senior discounts are going the way of the horse and buggy it's most likely because there are just so many of us nowadays.  Hooray for us boomin' babies.  Watch out if they decided to start thinnin' the herd...


----------



## rkunsaw

Stores give discounts to seniors not to help seniors but to lure customers. Seniors as a group have more disposable money than younger people and businesses want them as customers.

On your list a once a year burger and onion rings at sonic is the only place I go to for food.

The only others on the list are motels. I've traveled a lot and most any motel will give a discount if you ask. You usually don't have to be a senior or belong to any group either, just ask for a discount.


----------



## SeaBreeze

SeaSparkle said:


> This was on my newsfeed at FB & I thought I'd share here.
> I'm not sure how true it is, but it's worth asking anyway if you visit any of these places
> 
> GROCERY :
> Albertson's: 10% off first Wednesday of each month ( 55 +)
> 
> NOW, go out there and claim your discounts - - - - and remember ----
> 
> YOU must ASK for your discount ---- no ask, no discount.



Thanks for the reminder and listing SeaSparkle, much appreciated.  I was at Albertson's supermarket today, and asked about their senior discounts.  The gal verified that it was 10% on the first Wednesday of each month, which would be this Wed. July 3rd.  Said that it was 55 or older, so she wasn't sure if I qualified.  I told her that I was 60, and I'd show my roots if they needed to be convinced, which brought a laugh for both of us. layful:

Anyhoo, she shared that she was 51, and couldn't believe my age.  She was either sincere, or just blowin' smoke up my arse, lol!   Regardless, I left the store with extra pep in my step...so all was good!   Need to pay more attention to senior discounts, because every penny saved helps when retired. ld:


----------



## Ozarkgal

Thanks SeaSparkle for taking time to compile that great  list.  I always forget to ask for senior discounts, but am going to try to be more aware of it.

I recently learned that  McD's gives a discount on Senior drinks...just ask, price varies by store.


----------



## That Guy

Why should we have to ask for senior discounts.  I mean it's obvious ain't it?!?!  Nobody asks if I'm over 21 when I buy beer so . . .


----------



## Jillaroo

_Oh how i wish someone would ask me for ID, it would make my day  _


----------



## veejay

Here in Oz, because Hubby uses a Walker to get round and needs me with him all the time, he has a Companion card and whenever he goes anywhere, say by bus, train etc. he shows that and the person with him gets to go free. His picture is on the card. It can be used to go to Theme parks, and other attractions.
As we travel to town abut 3 times a week, it saves us quite a bit in fares, he also has a half price 
taxi card.  He is also waiting to get an electric wheelchair courtesy of the Government. We also get 
carers from agencies to come to clean or take us shopping twice a week. The agency has also supplied him with a Medi alert gizmo, in case he  or I have a fall around the house , he is also deaf, if the button is pressed and no one answers, then they send the ambulance around,if no one.

We sure are grateful for all this help which costs not a cent.

Our Donut shops give free donuts when seniors card is shown when buying coffee too.


----------



## That Guy

veejay said:


> Our Donut shops give free donuts when seniors card is shown when buying coffee too.



I'm on my way.  I'm on my way!


----------



## veejay

A lot of food outlets here in Oz.often show a Notice, saying they honour Seniors Cars for discounts and there is quite a lengthy booklet setting down who else in business give discounts, household services etc, Senior Card is for over 55's or may be 60's not sure exactly. We are well over that age, so have had a Seniors Card for ages, linked to our Transit  GO card, giving us discounted travel in all public Transport. Our local City Council say they are  about to bring in an Off peak FREE travel scheme for Seniors, between 9-30am and 3-30pm every day. We don't have a car, so will be quite a saving for us over a year.


----------



## dbeyat45

Don't let this get out but ............... I am occasionally offered senior discount without asking when my beard is longer and more unkempt.   Try it guys.


----------



## Tom Young

A little bit more on discounts... Military Discounts... For many years, US, Lowes and Home Depot offered Military discounts.  While they still do, the qualifications have changed, with Current military ID necessary (basically active duty personnel and families), although there may be some exceptrions for disabled vets, or purple heart recipients.  

The motel/hotel discounts quoted in the OP... seem a little high, at the 30% and 40% level... Perhaps off of the prenium date and room prices.  In any case, while we travel, our best discounts have alway come form the red or green travel coupon books available at the state welcome centers.  Have yet to see any offer lower that those coupons... even at the online webistes like kayak.  We have never made reservations for a an overnight stay while traveling... and in 25 years have only been turned away once because of a Notre Dame Football Game.  

Re: AARP discounts... have been eligible for 27 years, and have never found a deal better than just asking for the lowest price, and have never, ever been asked for my AARP card.. We had a ten year lapse a while back when I got mad about their politics, but have recently returned, just to get their magazines  and bulletins which we avidly read and learn from.


----------



## Jackie22

Beall's stores give 15% off to seniors every Tuesday, sign up for the card.


----------



## Katybug

That Guy said:


> Why should we have to ask for senior discounts.  I mean it's obvious ain't it?!?!  Nobody asks if I'm over 21 when I buy beer so . . .



*Then don't shop Target, where it's NOT obvious!  I get so sick of having to pull out my license to buy beer for the boss or wine for myself...every darned time!!  I could understand it if I were even a young looking 30 something, but at my age it's ludicrous!   And if you don't specifically ask for it at my groc, Harris-Teeter, they won't give it to you..when it's more than obvious I qualify...aarrrgghhh!
*


----------



## Katybug

*SeaSparkle*, you outdid yourself with that great information.  Thank you.  It must vary state to state as Sr Day at Harris-Teeter here is Thurs and a couple places you mentioned where the drinks are free aren't here in NC, but give at least a 50% discount. Works for me.   Thx again!


----------



## Joan50

I have a site that I frequent a lot.  They keep their deals and such updated and they also will include any type of senior discounts and special discounts for the military, policeman and firefighters. This the main page, you can do a search in the upper left. http://www.bestfreestuffguide.com/Best_Free_Stuff_Guide  They also have a travel site if someone needs to check on that. 

We have AAA and have checked on cruises prices with them in the past and found them to be higher price than our local travel agent.  Anyone have additional cruise sites that I can check for pricing, besides Vacations to go that they have had good luck with?


----------

